# Use Caution with this one (broadband only)



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

http://personal.mia.bellsouth.net/mia/j/w/jwalshjr/MasterCard.asf

Admin note: The file is 1.8 MB


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)




----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's really funny!!!


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

AS - Adolescent Situation
SC - Nevermind!


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

:rotfl:


Sounds so familiar, up to a point that is


----------

